
Robots from Gurgaon-based GreyOrange - williswee
https://www.techinasia.com/greyorange-robots-marching-into-warehouses
======
payne92
If they want to come to the US at some point, Kiva's patent portfolio will be
a big hurdle to clear: [http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=H...](http://patft.uspto.gov/netacgi/nph-
Parser?Sect1=PTO2&Sect2=HITOFF&u=%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsearch-
adv.htm&r=0&p=1&f=S&l=50&Query=in%2F%28mountz%29+and+an%2Fkiva&d=PTXT)

------
rebootthesystem
I thought Amazon had the concept of picking-up shelves and moving them about
locked-up due to Kiva patents. Is that not true?

~~~
Super_Jambo
Ah the free market at work.

Are these patents enforceable in India? Seems like the US patent system might
really hinder US tech development outside of Amazon here.

~~~
pkaye
Generally you have to get a patent on a country basis though there are some
treaties that make it easier to do in a bunch of countries (perhaps EU?)

------
senthilnayagam
patents can be bypassed needs R&D money and good patent lawyers.

alternatively, if it can be argued as essential patent for warehousing
industry, compulsory licensing or royalty can be negotiated.

but both would take couple of years. lets wait and watch this space an see how
it plays out

------
0xbear
I wonder what Bezos and Kiva/Amazon Robotics think about all this. :-)

